# ♫ εηdεd ♫ 2018 Mallet Swap



## Lou Currier

The last time we have seen one of these activities was in 2013. A few people have showed an interest in a mallet swap and it also gives non-pen turners an opportunity to participate in a swap, so without further ado...here it is.

Rules for the 2018 Mallet Swap:

1. You must commit to the swap by *April 30th.*

2. Mallets can be either turned....or made with flatwork and have wood as it’s primary material.

3. Mallets should be built to use.....therefore recommendations would be hardwood.

4. Members must have a minimum of a 100 posts to participate.

5. Mallets need to be complete/shipped by *May 31st*.

6. Swap partners will be determined through a random pairing generator. It is each person’s responsibility to reach out to their swap partner to arrange shipping to each other (do not post personal contact information in the forum threads)

****Note - It may be worth your time to check the size of USPS flat rate boxes....and build the mallet to fit. This will help minimize costs to ship.

To participate respond to this thread by saying “Hammer time”

The pairings for the 2018 Mallet Swap are...........

@ripjack13/@steve bellinger

@Sprung/@Schroedc

@Lou Currier/@CWS

@barry richardson/@Mike R

@bamafatboy/ @larry C 






 (Disclaimer...the thread starter reserves the right to change the rules at any time for their own pleasure)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hammer time....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Hammer time.

Count me in - and perfect timing too. My son saw me using my current wood mallet the other day and was asking about using it, so I told him we'd work together and build one just for him. Now I can turn that into at least a pair of mallets.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

As much fun as it was last time I'm just going to watch this time -- too much on my plate right now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> As much fun as it was last time I'm just going to watch this time -- too much on my plate right now!





Tony said:


>



 BOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 

C'mon, guys! Get in on this fun! Depending on the type of mallet, it doesn't take a lot of time to make one. If you do a turned mallet from a single piece of wood, you're talking maybe an hour, if you're slow. Of if you need to keep needing to go up and down from your step stool in front of the lathe to switch tools or get more sandpaper. A flatwork style one can be done with less than an hour of work, spread out a few minutes here and there to make cuts, glue and clamp, repeat, etc.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm going to be a voyeur as well, way to busy, but I enjoy seeing what all you folks make.


----------



## Lou Currier

No voyerism

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

Hammer time!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nathan W

Hammer time!...If I can make it to 100 posts between meow and then. I have actually been drawing up handle ideas for a mallet recently.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sorry @Lou Currier as much as I really want to do this one I won't have the time.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Nathan W said:


> Hammer time!...If I can make it to 100 posts between meow and then. I have actually been drawing up handle ideas for a mallet recently.



Best get to posting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Nathan W said:


> Hammer time!...If I can make it to 100 posts between meow and then. I have actually been drawing up handle ideas for a mallet recently.



Only 93 to go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Only 93 to go!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## steve bellinger

I'll have to do a bit of research on what kind of hammer (mallet) a crazy wood barter woodworker would want. So I guess it's hammer time for me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

@Brink 
I'd like to see the hairy guy/ape/monkeysapien in on this one...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> @Brink
> I'd like to see the hairy guy/ape/monkeysapien in on this one...



But there’s a deadline...
I don’t work well with deadlines

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> But there’s a deadline...
> I don’t work well with deadlines



I'm easy going. If Lou pairs me with you, we can both take our time....and maybe meet up for a beer and exchange skull crushers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> I'm easy going. If Lou pairs me with you, we can both take our time....and maybe meet up for a beer and exchange skull crushers?



I could be persuaded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

I'm in....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike R

I am very interested but don't think I can make 100 post by then


----------



## Mike R

How do you find out how many post you have anyway?


----------



## Tony

Mike R said:


> How do you find out how many post you have anyway?



You've got 52 so far Mike. If you click on your name it will show you how many you have, or go to your profile page. You can do it, just go through and comment on some posts! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike R

I have 52 since July of 7 2014, and you think I can make 48 more in 15 days?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

You're 1 closer now!! Keep going!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike R

I need somebody to spot me some posts I will never make it on my own

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mike R said:


> I need somebody to spot me some posts I will never make it on my own



Do what I do. Search for posts by @Don Ratcliff , call him a Stoopid Islander, you'll be to 100 in no time.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike R

I may have to get my wife on here to post for me, the place will never be the same after that.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 145455


Easy peasy, I could do that in a few days...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Do what I do. Search for posts by @Don Ratcliff , call him a Stoopid Islander, you'll be to 100 in no time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cabomhn

I had a ton of fun doing this a few years back! Wish I could partake now but look forward to seeing all the swapped mallets


----------



## CWS

@Mike R Texans never use the word can't. They can meet any challenge head on and solve any problem. (INSERT FINGERS CROSSED EMOJI HERE) I'm sure you are going to make. If not there is a Texas moderator with a key to the vault that I am sure he will help you out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> @Mike R Texans never use the word can't. They can meet any challenge head on and solve any problem. (INSERT FINGERS CROSSED EMOJI HERE) I'm sure you are going to make. If not there is a Texas moderator with a key to the vault that I am sure he will help you out.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

I'm in. Was just gifted a couple blocks of lignum....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike R

CWS said:


> @Mike R Texans never use the word can't. They can meet any challenge head on and solve any problem. (INSERT FINGERS CROSSED EMOJI HERE) I'm sure you are going to make. If not there is a Texas moderator with a key to the vault that I am sure he will help you out.


I am going to try, it will only take 3 posts a day. It would cost me way to much mesquite burl to bribe @Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

No one said the posts have to make any sense... 

Don had 200 his first day!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 145473



@Mike R, here's one for you. Surely there's something you can say about this, c'mon!!


----------



## ripjack13

Mike R said:


> I may have to get my wife on here to post for me, the place will never be the same after that.



My wife is on here. So is @Don Ratcliff 's....
But they dont post much...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bamafatboy

Oh, I am definitely in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Hammer time....





barry richardson said:


> I'm in....





Schroedc said:


> I'm in. Was just gifted a couple blocks of lignum....





bamafatboy said:


> Oh, I am definitely in.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

You missed @Sprung


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> No one said the posts have to make any sense...
> 
> Don had 200 his first day!
> 
> View attachment 145480 View attachment 145480 View attachment 145480

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Most of which looked like that!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Most of which looked like that!
> 
> View attachment 145481

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


>



In response to posts by Don and people like @Tony 

A person's a person, No matter how small. - Dr. Seuss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You missed @Sprung



nope...he said it....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> nope...he said it....



Very well....

HAMMER TIME!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> nope...he said it....



Sorry, I thought you were just listing who was in. Back to your regularly scheduled programming.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Sorry, I thought you were just listing who was in. Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


Tony, we talked about this before. Thinking is not in your wheelhouse and you should leave that to the grown-ups...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Tony, we talked about this before. Thinking is not in your wheelhouse and you should leave that to the grown-ups...



I are a thinker!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I are a thinker!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Tony, we talked about this before. Thinking is not in your wheelhouse and you should leave that to the grown-ups...



Going by size alone....it must be a little Hot Wheelshouse....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike R

Ok I made it wore my one typing finger to a nub but now I can say HAMMER TIME

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

@Mike R That’s 100 posts for you! Never seen a builder finished that far ahead of schedule!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Wildthings

Mike R said:


> Ok I made it wore my one typing finger to a nub but now I can say HAMMER TIME


That doesn't mean you can quit posting threads of your incredible builds though

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## CWS

@Mike R New you could make it. Texans don't quit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I would love to participate but I have absolutely no power in the shop right now. If I get that remedied in time I may join in. I had a blast on the last one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

NYWoodturner said:


> I would love to participate but I have absolutely no power in the shop right now. If I get that remedied in time I may join in. I had a blast on the last one.



Get some of this kind of stuff... You can work by candlelight.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I actually have some of that stuff and a few lanterns. I've tried a little knife work by lantern light. I am working on a couple folders and dropped and lost parts faster than I can make em... 
I hope to get the trench dug and new lines pulled this week. While I' at a standstill Im going to go ahead and rip out the walls and spray foam insulate If I start on a project none of it will get done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

If anyone needs some 2" thick American air-dried beech for the mallet head, let me know. I have some I will give you if you pay for the postage.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> I would love to participate but I have absolutely no power in the shop right now. If I get that remedied in time I may join in. I had a blast on the last one.



Scott, I looked everywhere for the swap topic. I could only find the picture topic. Did it start here or on wwt then carried over here?
Or, was the topic lost in the forum switch?


----------



## NYWoodturner

It started here. It might be archived. Let me see if I can find it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Aha....ok. thank you sir...


----------



## NYWoodturner

Not archived - still active . Here is a link to the trade swap pics. 
https://woodbarter.com/threads/mallet-trade-pics.4660/


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> Not archived - still active . Here is a link to the trade swap pics.
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/mallet-trade-pics.4660/



Wow, that is an old thread! The  talks about using a lathe!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Found that thread! I was also looking for the original thread


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> Not archived - still active . Here is a link to the trade swap pics.
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/mallet-trade-pics.4660/



That was the one I found. I thought there may have been a topic on it, where they start with the sign ups, state the rules, the pair ups, and stuff. Like this topic here...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Are ya all done yet? Got first coat of finish on just now,so thought I would see how everyone else is doing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> Are ya all done yet? Got first coat of finish on just now,so thought I would see how everyone else is doing.



Not yet. Working on the 3rd one. First 2 didnt go so well...I did take lots of pix and I'll be making a topic on it.
I hope everyone else has taken lots of process pix...
I'd love to see how the pros do it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> Not yet. Working on the 3rd one. First 2 didnt go so well...I did take lots of pix and I'll be making a topic on it.
> I hope everyone else has taken lots of process pix...
> I'd love to see how the pros do it...


ok as we know your a pro I'm gonna post a process pic as a teaser  O and I've never made a wood mallet in my life till now.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Nathan W

steve bellinger said:


> ok as we know your a pro I'm gonna post a process pic as a teaser  O and I've never made a wood mallet in my life till now.
> 
> View attachment 145924


Nice! Where did you have your brand made?


----------



## ripjack13

Nathan W said:


> Nice! Where did you have your brand made?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Nathan W said:


> Nice! Where did you have your brand made?


this is just hand drawn and wood burnt. Yeas I did have the pic on my phone to look at when I drew it but that's why it's far from perfect. I think it's close enough where my swap partner will know what it represents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nathan W

Ahh, I see now. Looks great to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hows this so far?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> Hows this so far?
> 
> View attachment 145962


Now that hit me as really funny, as my brother told me i should do that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's for texturing and giving your project that distressed look.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Hows this so far?
> 
> View attachment 145962



Wrap it in a pine 2x4 and send it to the Missisiisiisisisisppian

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

I've been out working overtime the last couple days so wasn't on, we haven't paired up yet have we?


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I've been out working overtime the last couple days so wasn't on, we haven't paired up yet have we?



Not yet....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here's who is confirmed so far....

@ripjack13

@Sprung

@Lou Currier

@CWS

@steve bellinger

@barry richardson

@Mike R

@Schroedc

@bamafatboy


----------



## Lou Currier

One more week to get into the fun!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Still waiting on Nathan to post up wildly before times up...



Nathan W said:


> Hammer time!...If I can make it to 100 posts between meow and then. I have actually been drawing up handle ideas for a mallet recently.


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Still waiting on Nathan to post up wildly before times up...



Heck, @Mike R got 50 posts in 1 day to get in!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

50 in a day...  rookies...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Still waiting on Nathan to post up wildly before times up...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

and just so you guys know....I started mine already....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/rips-many-mallet-misdeads.35101/

May the Force be with you....

@Sprung 

@Lou Currier 

@CWS 

@steve bellinger 

@barry richardson 

@Mike R 

@Schroedc 

@bamafatboy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

There's been no starting on mine yet! Until I run my DC lines (hopefully this next week), there's no being able to get to and use my tools, because stuff is everywhere right now...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Waiting on a package from my brother so I can finish mine. Should be here today. Coming from the sticks of northeast PA.


----------



## Lou Currier

What’s going on here


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> there's no being able to get to and use my tools, because stuff is everywhere right now...


Welcome to my world!


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> Welcome to my world!



Current state of the shop:



 

My turning area in the basement isn't any better. Right now everything is stacked up off the floor as that's the corner of the basement that leaks. Plus I'm getting everything ready to move to a new corner of the basement - where it doesn't leak and where I will have more room to spread out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I don’t see a problem there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> I don’t see a problem there!



There's not a single stationary power tool in there that is accessible to be used right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> There's not a single stationary power tool in there that is accessible to be used right now.



Have you seen my shop?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> What’s going on here
> 
> View attachment 146330



I'm hoping it garners more attention up yonder....


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Have you seen my shop?



You can at least get to a spot on the bench right now!


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> What’s going on here
> 
> View attachment 146330



I didn't move any post in the joke topic, so idk what's going on there....


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> You can at least get to a spot on the bench right now!


I found plenty of room...





move the hitch to sit....and tell the kid to park their vehicle elsewhere....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> move the hitch to sit....and tell the kid to park their vehicle elsewhere....



Hitch will be on the van by the end of the day. The kid's bike will be going in the shed after I load into the shed the lumber I'll be picking up Monday. Plus, the boys will want to ride on them later today when we're outside.

As far as the other space, not enough for me to work in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> Current state of the shop:
> 
> View attachment 146331
> 
> My turning area in the basement isn't any better. Right now everything is stacked up off the floor as that's the corner of the basement that leaks. Plus I'm getting everything ready to move to a new corner of the basement - where it doesn't leak and where I will have more room to spread out.



Rookie.....


ripjack13 said:


> I didn't move any post in the joke topic, so idk what's going on there....



That might have been me by mistake, let me look...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Rookie.....



And last week it was all nice and clean and easy to work in - I got it to that state within a week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Will we know in advance who we are making them for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Well, most will know except for @ripjack13 who was over zealous

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I found a special rustic handle for the swap!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

That’s what I call spalted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

The final hours are counting down for your chance to get get into the awe inspired mallet swap and have an opportunity to receive the one and only fish beater from @ripjack13 

Pairings will be done tomorrow!

Be not afraid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

You know you want it Lou.....dont be shy...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Well mine is finished and waiting on a new home lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Nathan W

ripjack13 said:


> Still waiting on Nathan to post up wildly before times up...


Sorry , I gave it a good go but have been a bit overloaded at work for he last week. I look forward to seeing some of these fine mellon ringers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Lou Currier said:


> The final hours are counting down for your chance to get get into the awe inspired mallet swap and have an opportunity to receive the one and only fish beater from @ripjack13
> 
> Pairings will be done tomorrow!
> 
> Be not afraid


 It's tomorrow now what's the hold up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

How bout now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Now?


----------



## larry C

This is a great thread.......I missed it at the beginning.......I hope I see the next one in time to participate......I've got a couple I made from osage orange
that are really great for carving.....

Larry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger

larry C said:


> This is a great thread.......I missed it at the beginning.......I hope I see the next one in time to participate......I've got a couple I made from osage orange
> that are really great for carving.....
> 
> Larry


Larry i don't think it's to late yet. ust say it's hammer time and your in.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

The day is not over yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@larry C come on in...I am making them wait...oops I mean I’m busy and haven’t ran the pairings yet.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

How bout now?


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## ripjack13

Who drinks coffee at this time of day?
Sheesh....


----------



## Lou Currier

Waiting on @larry C now  we need him for an even 10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Someone send em a text....asap!!


----------



## ripjack13

Too bad @Don Ratcliff is homeless....oops. I mean shopless....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Brink ! We need one more!


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 did you finally read the fine print in the rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I did....sneaky lou....sneaky...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Here's who is confirmed so far....

@ripjack13

@Sprung

@Lou Currier

@CWS

@steve bellinger

@barry richardson

@Mike R

@Schroedc

@bamafatboy


----------



## Sprung

If we can't get one more, it could always be done in a manner where we're not all paired with someone for a direct swap, but that the person we send to isn't necessarily the person we will receive from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13

@DKMD 
Need another mallet head!!


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Here's who is confirmed so far....
> 
> @ripjack13
> 
> @Sprung
> 
> @Lou Currier
> 
> @CWS
> 
> @steve bellinger
> 
> @barry richardson
> 
> @Mike R
> 
> @Schroedc
> 
> @bamafatboy



Yup...pairings are done now we wait for #10...


----------



## Lou Currier

How much time do we want to give them? I have pairings for 10 and 9 in the format Matt suggested.


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> How much time do we want to give them? I have pairings for 10 and 9 in the format Matt suggested.



I'm in no hurry...wanna give it one more day?


----------



## Lou Currier

Doesn’t matter to me either way I am set to go.


----------



## larry C

Lou Currier said:


> Waiting on @larry C now  we need him for an even 10



Hammer time, I'm in, now what do I have to do?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

larry C said:


> Hammer time, I'm in, now what do I have to do?


Make a mallet and send it to someone!


----------



## larry C

Wildthings said:


> Make a mallet and send it to someone!



Well, that's easy enuf........I've got several ready to go......how do I know who to send it to?
Let me know, right now, it's bedtime, and I've gotta pee, I can send it anytime......I'll check here tomorrow
for my mission...

Larry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Doesn’t matter to me either way I am set to go.





larry C said:


> Hammer time, I'm in, now what do I have to do?



Lou we have 10!!!! Wooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> @Brink ! We need one more!



Ok, so what are we doing? Fill me in, please


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok....drum roll please 

The pairings for the 2018 Mallet Swap are...........

@ripjack13/@steve bellinger

@Sprung/@Schroedc

@Lou Currier/@CWS

@barry richardson/@Mike R

@bamafatboy/@larry C 

Start making those mallets....it’s HAMMER TIME

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> Ok....drum roll please
> 
> The pairings for the 2018 Mallet Swap are...........
> 
> @ripjack13/@steve bellinger
> 
> @Sprung/@Schroedc
> 
> @Lou Currier/@CWS
> 
> @barry richardson/@Mike R
> 
> @bamafatboy/@larry C
> 
> Start making those mallets....it’s HAMMER TIME


Well I had one already made in the shape Texas so I guess I will have to start over. @Lou Currier is definitely not from Texas. I guess I lucked out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Ok, so what are we doing? Fill me in, please



we are making mallets to trade.
you are late to the party.
however....I have 3 in the works. If you want, I can start another trade with you.....


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Well I had one already made in the shape Texas so I guess I will have to start over. @Lou Currier is definitely not from Texas. I guess I lucked out.



You were gonna give that up???? That hurts Curt.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## larry C

Well, it'll be interesting for a couple Alabama boys to swap mallets.....they're one of my favorite things to turn..
Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> You were gonna give that up???? That hurts Curt.......


Don’t be I did make one, but I really wanted to keep it for me. Picture is worth a thousand words. Pointed on one side flat on the other and a nose picker on top.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> @Sprung/@Schroedc



Lou, you couldn't have announced these pairings last week? I was at Colin's shop on Monday and could've gotten one made and delivered in person! 

Ahh, who knows, Colin and I just may end up swapping them in person somehow, lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> @larry C come on in...I am making them wait...oops I mean I’m busy and haven’t ran the pairings yet.



I'm thinkin it the medications...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Or to much Camphor!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> View attachment 146605
> Don’t be I did make one, but I really wanted to keep it for me. Picture is worth a thousand words. Pointed on one side flat on the other and a nose picker on top.





You have our great nation upside down. Not cool Curt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You have our great nation upside down. Not cool Curt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You mean backwards ....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> You mean backwards ....



Well, turned face down. Either way it' a travesty!!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Well, turned face down. Either way it' a travesty!!!!!


----------



## Bean_counter

Really cool idea wish I would’ve seen this thread earlier


----------



## Sprung

Bean_counter said:


> Really cool idea wish I would’ve seen this thread earlier



Mikey, I plan to make more than one mallet - I'll swap with you too, if you'd like to get in on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Sprung said:


> Mikey, I plan to make more than one mallet - I'll swap with you too, if you'd like to get in on it.



Thanks Matty I don’t think I’ll have enough time. Seems the older the boys get the less time I’m getting out on the shop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks Matty I don’t think I’ll have enough time. Seems the older the boys get the less time I’m getting out on the shop.



Same here, it seems. But, if you find some time and change your mind, the offer still stands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Blueglass

Holy sheepdip! I hate that I missed this! This year so far has been very chaotic and I have just not been on here nearly as much. Very cool and I'm sure you cats had fun.


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Well, turned face down. Either way it' a travesty!!!!!


@Tony I figured you be more worried about the crack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Bean_counter said:


> Really cool idea wish I would’ve seen this thread earlier





Blueglass said:


> Holy sheepdip! I hate that I missed this! This year so far has been very chaotic and I have just not been on here nearly as much. Very cool and I'm sure you cats had fun.




Looks like a pair to add two me. They just dropped the green flag Les, Jack Bean Counter up and the powers that be can be easily convinced I'm sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Blueglass said:


> Holy sheepdip! I hate that I missed this! This year so far has been very chaotic and I have just not been on here nearly as much. Very cool and I'm sure you cats had fun.



Les, I'll make you the same offer I made Mike above - I'm planning to make more than one mallet, so if you want in, I'd be happy to swap with you too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> @Tony I figured you be more worried about the crack.



I'm old and can't see anymore, is it cracked on the Osage?


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I'm old and can't see anymore, is it cracked on the Osage?



It's not that you're old....it's that you can't see that high up on it....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Red n orange hands....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Those are two ugly hands 



rocky1 said:


> Looks like a pair to add two me. They just dropped the green flag Les, Jack Bean Counter up and the powers that be can be easily convinced I'm sure!



And yes, I can be bought...oops I mean convinced  ...it’s as easy as saying HAMMER TIME!!!


----------



## Schroedc

Now that I know who I'm paired with I can tailor the mallet to what projects I know he'll be doing 

Now to decide which block of Lignum to use.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blueglass

Sprung said:


> Les, I'll make you the same offer I made Mike above - I'm planning to make more than one mallet, so if you want in, I'd be happy to swap with you too.


Let me see what I have for wood thicker than 8/4. I have a cool idea for using epoxy on termite eaten Sapodilla but I'm not sure how that would work on a user.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

I've found the wood. Now I'm doing a ton of research on making a simple mallet. Seems I'm in Hammer Time.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tony

Calling @Bean_counter, you're up Mikey!


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Now that I know who I'm paired with I can tailor the mallet to what projects I know he'll be doing
> 
> Now to decide which block of Lignum to use.....



Just don't make it so light and small that Katy can knock me over the head with it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Just don't make it so light and small that Katy can knock me over the head with it.



I'd have to make her a stool as well to get up high enough to hit you in the head....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I'd have to make her a stool as well to get up high enough to hit you in the head....



She may have better luck using the mallet at a lower spot....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> She may have better luck using the mallet at a lower spot....



My wife isn't that cruel or heartless!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> Red n orange hands....
> 
> View attachment 146650
> 
> View attachment 146651


 Eating Chetos in the shop again?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I'd have to make her a stool as well to get up high enough to hit you in the head....



Colin, you just concentrate on the mallet, I'll make a stool for Katy! Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Colin, you just concentrate on the mallet, I'll make a stool for Katy! Tony



I suppose you would be used to having to use a stool all the time....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


>



If you make one on spec, is that a stool sample?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Things are coming together ...not bad for my first mallet 

Mallet Head ...check
Mallet Handle ...check
Mallet glue up ...check
Special makers mark ...check
Mallet finishing ...in progress...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Things aren't quite coming together here yet.

Re-gain access to tools ... Err, in progress

Maybe by next weekend I can get to work.


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> Things are coming together ...not bad for my first mallet
> 
> Mallet Head ...check
> Mallet Handle ...check
> Mallet glue up ...check
> Special makers mark ...check
> Mallet finishing ...in progress...


I am ahead on my mallet. Found a blank yesterday for the head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I found my stock for the heads and the handles, moved them to the bench.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

I've got my stock rough cut... You know me and laminations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

My swap partner Mike and I are done..do we post pics of what we're sending, or what we receive?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

barry richardson said:


> My swap partner Mike and I are done..do we post pics of what we're sending, or what we receive?


Received, always received oh global one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm almost done with mine....
Got a baseball game with the grandson today so I wont be working on it today....


----------



## steve bellinger

Mine is all boxed up and the wife will.be sending it out in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

steve bellinger said:


> Mine is all boxed up and the wife will.be sending it out in the morning.


I remember when @Tclem said he boxed up the pen blanks and gave to his wife to mail out "tomorrow" weeks later he found the box in her trunk. Just say'n...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Don Ratcliff said:


> Received, always received oh global one.


I don't think non participants are allowed to comment here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

barry richardson said:


> I don't think non participants are allowed to comment here


Now you are making up rules limiting my freedom of speech? What's next, telling me I can't use cuss words in any thread except the JOTD thread where it is limited to the level of PC vulgarity?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## CWS

steve bellinger said:


> Mine is all boxed up and the wife will.be sending it out in the morning.


SHOW OFF!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> What's next, telling me I can't use cuss words in any thread except the JOTD thread where it is limited to the level of PC vulgarity?



Unless you're the ....
He usually does what he wants.....


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> I remember when @Tclem said he boxed up the pen blanks and gave to his wife to mail out "tomorrow" weeks later he found the box in her trunk. Just say'n...


well I guess I could put a note on her forehead. Maybe she would remember then.  And yes we're both

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Unless you're the ....
> He usually does what he wants.....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> well I guess I could put a note on her forehead. Maybe she would remember then.  And yes we're both



Just don't use a stapler on the note....
Apparently the women frown on that sort of thing....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 146824



You're not old enough, nor grumpy enough for that....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## steve bellinger

@ripjack13 wife got your box sent. Tracking number sent in pm

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is the mallet I'm using at the moment....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Did you fashion the head of that mallet yourself?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> This is the mallet I'm using at the moment....
> 
> View attachment 146892



Appears the head fell off.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Looks like another fish beater. I think you found your niche... Brand it the "Hunter head thumper"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

@steve bellinger sent me a mallet.
This beast is bada$$. I love the Woodbarter dude burned into the side with his snakewood block.
Leather pads on each side. The detail on the mallet head is fantastic.....
And, There's something pinging and rattling around inside. Hahahaaa.
Thank you Steve. This mallet is awesome....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 12 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's awesome! Steve has set the bar high...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike R

@steve bellinger that is a fine looking mallet, really like the design in the top, the leather faces and mostly the curve of the handle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Mike R said:


> @steve bellinger that is a fine looking mallet, really like the design in the top, the leather faces and mostly the curve of the handle



I like it. Reminds me of a good ol framing hammer....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 Now you have something to whack that wood nail (chisel) with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

I think I hit the jackpot on my swap with @Mike R, got it yesterday and it's a big beauty, worthy of Thor, I'm sure it will outlast me, solid as a rock. Made with nice figured Mesquite, with some tasty chunks to boot. I threw a pen in the pic for scale, Thanks Mike!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## steve bellinger

Great job Mike. Barry I think you might be right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@steve bellinger 
@Mike R 
Those are both awesome guys! Great job!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Things are coming together ...not bad for my first mallet 

Mallet Head ...check
Mallet Handle ...check
Mallet glue up ...check
Special makers mark ...check
Mallet finishing ...check
Get partners mailing address ...in progress
Mail finished mallet ...in progress...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike R

Received a package yesterday from @barry richardson inside was the best carving mallet I have ever seen, size and balance are perfect.


Having internet troubles, will post pictures and more later

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike R said:


> Received a package yesterday from @barry richardson inside was the best carving mallet I have ever seen, size and balance are perfect.
> 
> 
> Having internet troubles, will post pictures and more later

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I imagine @barry richardson took a good pic or three that he could post...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok so I finally got around to taking pix of the extra packing peanut @steve bellinger sent along with the mallet...
Very cool...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

Ambrosia maple I presume?


----------



## steve bellinger

Yep that would be it. LOL Glad to see the handle back on after the PO got there hands on it. Now fill that things with pens and pencils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Don Ratcliff said:


> I imagine @barry richardson took a good pic or three that he could post...


Nope


----------



## Don Ratcliff

barry richardson said:


> Nope


Not cool Barry, not cool...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike R

The perfect carvers mallet made of Red gum eucalyptus, plus four chunks of beautiful wood, eucalyptus, desert ironwood, olive, and carob.
Thanks Barry

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass

Very cool I used red Eucalyptus that went down here during Hurricane Matthew. Some of the others here blow mine away IMO but I enjoyed the process and will do more. Thinking about grooving one of the striking surfaces on one to make a meat tenderizer as we don't have one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Blueglass said:


> Very cool I used red Eucalyptus that went down here during Hurricane Matthew. Some of the others here blow mine away IMO but I enjoyed the process and will do more. Thinking about grooving one of the striking surfaces on one to make a meat tenderizer as we don't have one.



Irma did a job on the red eucalyptus trees around here.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Schroedc milled up some curly stuff last year you could probably get some of you want to make something as cool as that mallet.


----------



## Blueglass

Matthew knocked everything down the year before so we didn't have a lot go down with Irma. My mom's in the Keys on the other hand, Well I have tons of logs ready to mill. Here is some. I'm close to running out of seasoned wood so I need to get on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

ripjack13 said:


> @steve bellinger sent me a mallet.
> This beast is bada$$. I love the Woodbarter dude burned into the side with his snakewood block.
> Leather pads on each side. The detail on the mallet head is fantastic.....
> And, There's something pinging and rattling around inside. Hahahaaa.
> Thank you Steve. This mallet is awesome....
> 
> View attachment 146981
> 
> View attachment 146982
> 
> View attachment 146983
> 
> View attachment 146984



Wow Steve - that’s fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Things are coming together ...not bad for my first mallet 

Mallet Head ...check
Mallet Handle ...check
Mallet glue up ...check
Special makers mark ...check
Mallet finishing ...check
Get partners mailing address ...check
Mail finished mallet ...check

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm still working on the head....dag nabbit.


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> I'm still working on the head....dag nabbit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I pulled mallet heads out of clamps this morning. Next will be shaping the heads and shaping and putting on handles. Hope to work on that later this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

12 pages and what, 2 mallets have been exchanged... We better start talking about the 2019 calendar now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Don Ratcliff said:


> 12 pages and what, 2 mallets have been exchanged... We better start talking about the 2019 calendar now.


Don can't count with all that dust and ash flying around. I count three not two. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

steve bellinger said:


> Don can't count with all that dust and ash flying around. I count three not two. Lol


Okay, 3 in 13 pages. If you want to go for all the marbles and count the Texas mallet that @CWS made that is still not a high average.

Now, about that calendar... perhaps now that there has been some practice we could do a mallet themed one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay, 3 in 13 pages. If you want to go for all the marbles and count the Texas mallet that @CWS made that is still not a hth average.
> 
> Now, about that calendar... perhaps now that there has been some practice we could do a mallet themed one.



HEY!!! Go hijack somebody else’s thread

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> HEY!!! Go hijack somebody else’s thread


I am trying to find out if a mallet would make a nice calendar not jack your thread. (Mostly )

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass

2 more mallets are headed to different locations in Minnesota. I had fun and will do more. I know I can do better now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> 12 pages and what, 2 mallets have been exchanged... We better start talking about the 2019 calendar now.


 Don, I would think you would have more to worry about than how many mallets have been posted.  We are only halfway to the deadline and since we do our best work when up against a deadline the best is yet to come. My thoughts and prayers are with you, family and the rest of the people of Hawaii.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Don, I would think you would have more to worry about than how many mallets have been posted.  We are only halfway to the deadline and since we do our best work when up against a deadline the best is yet to come. My thoughts and prayers are with you, family and the rest of the people of Hawaii.


That is called PROCRASTINATION if you were wondering .



Thank you for your thoughts but you guys really need to stop watching the news. According to the local news here we are all terrified of the yutes that live in every corner of the mainland. Apparently they are all fanatical murdering beasts that shoot kids and cops. I don't know why anyone would live in a place like that when it happens every day like our news says...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is called PROCRASTINATION if you were wondering .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts but you guys really need to stop watching the news. According to the local news here we are all terrified of the yutes that live in every corner of the mainland. Apparently they are all fanatical murdering beasts that shoot kids and cops. I don't know why anyone would live in a place like that when it happens every day like our news says...


When you are as old as me procrastination is a way of life.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> When you are as old as me procrastination is a way of life.


How honey badger of you...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I finally got this one done....
Now to ship it....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

I got my mallet today from Lou today. Hope Don is a little less worried about mallets getting sent on time.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Pictures will not upload. Will try later. Great looking mallet.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I AM ASKING ABOUT THIS BEING A THEME FOR THE CALENDAR AND WHAT YOU TURKEYS THINK ABOUT IT!



Nice mallet btw. I really wish I could have partooked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nice mallet btw. I really wish I could have partooked.



If you are feeling guilty you can send me a mallet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

CWS said:


> View attachment 147301 Pictures will not upload. Will try later. Great looking mallet.



The mallet Head is live oak and was quite heafty. Was hard as £€¥§ to drill the hole for the handle. Glad Curt took a picture because I realized that I didn’t after I had mailed it. @CWS you have to show a picture of the bottom of the handle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay, 3 in 13 pages. If you want to go for all the marbles and count the Texas mallet that @CWS made that is still not a high average.
> 
> Now, about that calendar... perhaps now that there has been some practice we could do a mallet themed one.



Someone else can do that. But if anyone wants this years I still have a few


----------



## Lou Currier

Schroedc said:


> Someone else can do that. But if anyone wants this years I still have a few



Sounds to me like @Don Ratcliff has already volunteered

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## larry C

Here's a couple pictures of the mallet that Keith Long, (@bamafatboy), is going to receive in a few days. It's rosewood, finished with wax, polished to 3000 grit.

I turned a couple of these for myself, they're perfect for carving.....

Enjoy, my friend,

Larry

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

larry C said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the mallet that Keith Long, (@alabamafatboy), is going to receive in a few days. It's rosewood, finished with wax, polished to 3000 grit.
> 
> I turned a couple of these for myself, they're perfect for carving.....
> 
> Enjoy, my friend,
> 
> Larry
> 
> View attachment 147318 View attachment 147319


The surprise is ruined

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> I AM ASKING ABOUT THIS BEING A THEAM FOR THE CALENDAR AND WHAT YOU TURKEYS THINK ABOUT IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mallet btw. I really wish I could have partooked.


Is this the turkey you are talking about. I don't think he liked your comments.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> View attachment 147303 View attachment 147303 View attachment 147303
> Is this the turkey you are talking about. I don't think he liked your comments.


Self portrait? Bob Ross you are not...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Speaking of Bob Ross, my wife and daughter are taking a class tomorrow on the Bob Ross style of painting....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Speaking of Bob Ross, my wife and daughter are taking a class tomorrow on the Bob Ross style of painting....



Be sure and include a bunch of happy clouds! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Be sure and include a bunch of happy clouds! Tony



I'd link to the Deadpool video of him as Bob Ross but I think it might include some bad words.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

I've been checking semi regular to see if the mallets landed. Excited to see the reactions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Got a mallet from @Blueglass today! Les, I love it! It's awesome and it fits my hand well.

I know the Buttonwood in there. And what I'm guessing is some Curly Eucalyptus for the outer sides. You'll have to confirm that and let me know what the accents are.

Thank you, Les!

Now I just need to finish my mallets for Les and Colin...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mine should be arriving tomorrow some time.....

I hope it arrives in good shape. I packed it good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Got a mallet from @Blueglass today! Les, I love it! It's awesome and it fits my hand well.
> 
> I know the Buttonwood in there. And what I'm guessing is some Curly Eucalyptus for the outer sides. You'll have to confirm that and let me know what the accents are.
> 
> Thank you, Les!
> 
> Now I just need to finish my mallets for Les and Colin...
> 
> View attachment 147382
> 
> View attachment 147381



That looks great!!! Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

Yep it is Eucalyptus I am not sure of the variety, it went down during hurricane Matthew a couple years ago. Buttonwood for the center and the handle. The accents are Holly I got from my dad. I can get lost staring at that handle and I had to leave the little live edge bit on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass

ripjack13 said:


> Mine should be arriving tomorrow some time.....
> 
> I hope it arrives in good shape. I packed it good!


I didn't pack these that well. I figured it is a hammer for hitting things so should be tough enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I found a box in my PO BOX this morning..... I'm going to go eat breakfast and then later this morning I'll open it up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Schroedc said:


> I found a box in my PO BOX this morning..... I'm going to go eat breakfast and then later this morning I'll open it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Blueglass

@Sprung do you see the giant water droplet in the figure I was talking about? That is one of the craziest things I've seen in a piece of wood! I love it!


----------



## Sprung

Blueglass said:


> Yep it is Eucalyptus I am not sure of the variety, it went down during hurricane Matthew a couple years ago. Buttonwood for the center and the handle. The accents are Holly I got from my dad. I can get lost staring at that handle and I had to leave the little live edge bit on.



That little bit of live edge makes for an awesome accent.



Blueglass said:


> @Sprung do you see the giant water droplet in the figure I was talking about? That is one of the craziest things I've seen in a piece of wood! I love it!



I did - is very cool.


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I found a box in my PO BOX this morning..... I'm going to go eat breakfast and then later this morning I'll open it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Well I had a new mail man today. Normally I don't get mail on Saturday till about four. Last stop on the route course she lives right up the road from me. Well anyway I got me a really cool walnut and padack mallet from Marc. Thanks man great job. Also got this cool bowl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

Nice.....


----------



## Schroedc

Finally got time to take photo and upload.

This appears to be a fraternal twin to the one @Sprung got!

Now to get the finishing touches on the ones I have going out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass

Yep, I made 3 actually. A neighbor lets me use his shop once in awhile so I gave him one too. He said he wasn't going to use it only look at it or use it to threaten his wife. Kinda bummed he won't use it. Not worried about his wife I'm pretty sure she can take him, ha ha ha.

I have gotten low on seasoned wood so I had to put together what I thought would work out of what I had. They are heavy woods and I have been trying to come up with a good project for that Eucalyptus for awhile.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung

Blueglass said:


> Kinda bummed he won't use it.



If'n it helps you feel any better about your neighbor not using his, I've already used mine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> If'n it helps you feel any better about your neighbor not using his, I've already used mine!



Mine got used as well, removing the handwheel and main shaft on a 100 year old sewing machine

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass

LOVE it!


----------



## Sprung

@Schroedc and @Blueglass - I'm going to apologize, but I might be a few days late on getting your mallets completed and mailed out. I really wanted to get the air conditioner going in the garage this weekend and get them done, but my window AC unit crapped out. So right now it's 90 degrees in the garage - too hot to do anything in there. I'm buying a new AC unit this week and should be up and going out there and have the mallets done sometime next weekend.


----------



## Lou Currier

That's normal working temperatures here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Wow. I fergot the mallet swap was going on!!!


----------



## Spinartist

Lets see... Minnesota's to darn cold to work, & now in May it's to darn hot to work. 
Why even live there!
Maybe you should move to Hawaii or some where!!


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> @Schroedc and @Blueglass - I'm going to apologize, but I might be a few days late on getting your mallets completed and mailed out. I really wanted to get the air conditioner going in the garage this weekend and get them done, but my window AC unit crapped out. So right now it's 90 degrees in the garage - too hot to do anything in there. I'm buying a new AC unit this week and should be up and going out there and have the mallets done sometime next weekend.



I'm in a nearly similar boat, I have AC but have had some unexpected time sucks trying to make a living and keep my wife from killing me.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Lets see... Minnesota's to darn cold to work, & now in May it's to darn hot to work.
> Why even live there!
> Maybe you should move to Hawaii or some where!!



We don't have volcanoes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass

I'm pr


Sprung said:


> @Schroedc and @Blueglass - I'm going to apologize, but I might be a few days late on getting your mallets completed and mailed out. I really wanted to get the air conditioner going in the garage this weekend and get them done, but my window AC unit crapped out. So right now it's 90 degrees in the garage - too hot to do anything in there. I'm buying a new AC unit this week and should be up and going out there and have the mallets done sometime next weekend.


I'm pretty sure I will live. A/C I do all my work outside in FL. I think you might be spoiling yourself. I don't blame you. I'll be happy whenever it gets here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Spinartist said:


> Lets see... Minnesota's to darn cold to work, & now in May it's to darn hot to work.
> Why even live there!
> Maybe you should move to Hawaii or some where!!


Minnesota got to 100 today according to the weather channel.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

We started out the month with temps below average and are now well above average. We pretty much skipped spring, going straight from winter into summer. Having had heat stroke, these temps just aren't for me - ever since then I just cannot tolerate heat and even 80 is often too hot for me.

We didn't quite hit 100 in my corner of MN today. We only got to 99!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> Minnesota got to 100 today according to the weather channel.


----------



## Spinartist

Sprung said:


> We started out the month with temps below average and are now well above average. We pretty much skipped spring, going straight from winter into summer. Having had heat stroke, these temps just aren't for me - ever since then I just cannot tolerate heat and even 80 is often too hot for me.
> 
> We didn't quite hit 100 in my corner of MN today. We only got to 99!




It's only May!!! Damn you Al Gore!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

We were only 82* today

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> We were only 82* today



Humid though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Especially in my ex's flooded townhome!!


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Especially in my ex's flooded townhome!!



Ouch...how did that happen?


----------



## Spinartist

Costco toilet waterline recall ignored by my ex.


----------



## Lou Currier

Never good!


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> Ouch...how did that happen?




My day was...








My ex called me @ 6:10 am.
My phone shuts off it's noise, vibrations, and lights @ 9:10 pm & turns back on @ 6:00 am so I can get a peaceful nights beauty rest.

It seems that one of the two toilets I installed fer her 1 1/2 years ago had a slight issue about 10:00 pm last night.
My ex received a notice from Costco about 2 months ago (which got filed somewhere unknown) saying a recall was issued for the waterline (included with the commode) from the wall valve to the commode was defective & either bring in the toilets for a refund or contact so-n-so to be mailed replacement waterlines.

After taking a shower she stepped on to the rug in the 2nd floor master bath & thought, hmm, that feels a bit wet. Then went to watch TV fer a while in the 2nd floor "TV" room. Stepping into the hallway at top of stairs later into 3/4" deep water said "Oh that's not right!!" as water cascaded down the solid oak stairs I built from scratch. I tiled both floors & even cut tiles to make all base boards with so the water didn't soak into the walls.

She was able to shut the house water off out front & called 911 & her son & a water damage/leak company who came @ 11:15 pm who left fans & dehumidifiers but all electric was turned off so they didn't plug anything in. This morning I arrived @ 8:00 am with my stepson & ex mopping water up & water damage recovery company on way to make things right!!

I determined the electric was safe to turn back on.
They showed @ 9:45 am, put a few fans out & the boss showed up @ 11:50 am. They did moisture readings everywhere @ 11pm & again in morning saying mucho drywall needs to be cut out & replaced. Using their fans & dehumidifiers fer 5 days would cost only $4,050.
I asked the boss if he was stoned & to get their stuff out & she was charged $1,050 for what they did.
Yes it was 10:30 pm on a holiday weekend & 2 men were there fer probly an hour or hour n half then 2 hours the next morning but $1,050. Really!! 
I told her to document everything & keep all receipts because I'm sure a class action suit I going on with this with Costco &/or the toilet mfg.

The home a/c unit will dry things out completely in 2 days, which one of their workers told me on the side, which I know from all my experience with home repair/ remodeling etc..
I get to go back in a few days to patch ceiling paint bubbles after they dry most of which is concrete with knock down & only 3" x 10" drywall.

The culprit... White ring on braided line which broke had only about 1/16" plastic thickness to screw nut! Piece of crap!!
I replaced both waterlines.
At least I got to see my ex fer a few hours! I still got a thing fer that woman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Whew! I thought I was listing to @rocky1

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Spinartist you are such a hero. When I grow up I want to be like you. Now take the braided line and make a pen out of it and give it to your ex to remind her to investigate water on the floor ALWAYS!
Just call 1-800 Les-Cool

Fyi, you might rethink your phone number...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

Been there done that... Ex #2 needed some plumbing done after I moved out. Compression cone washer and plastic supply lines, supplied with the new kitchen faucet. Not a bad combination, if you don't shove a truck load of goodies under the sink. If you shove a truck load of goodies under the sink, and push the little Tupperware shelf back too far with several bottles of cleaning goodies, forced by someone closing the cabinet door with their foot more than likely, it can cause issues. Supply line was stretched to the limit, loosened up a little, low end of town, probably had a little bump in pressure while she was at work. Wasn't good! Couple inches of water over most of the basement before it found the floor drain on the other side of the house. Didn't call the water guys, borrowed a dehumidifier, drug carpets out in the back yard, took some of the sh1t out from under the sink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I don't have any ex's unless you count girlfriends. ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> I don't have any ex's unless you count girlfriends. ...



Me ether  Heck and not many girlfriends as we meet when we were 15 and been together ever since.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> Me ether  Heck and not many girlfriends as we meet when we were 15 and been together ever since.



nice. good for you.
and speaking of together since...today is my 13th anniversary with Michele....

@Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger

Congrats man

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Working on 28...starting to lose track

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Working on 28...starting to lose track



With you Lou, working on 26 here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Heck I've passed 41

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged, i'm just coming up on 39!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CWS

I just passed 42 a couple weeks ago but I had head start on you pups.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Coming up on only 7 years here. But, I'm younger than y'all and was 28 when I got married.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS

Got my mallet for @Lou Currier in the mail this morning. Now in the hands of the USPS.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> With you Lou, working on 26 here.



Are those full sized years?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Are those full sized years?



Well......

They are like dog years....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Well......
> 
> They are like dog years....



So that means....187 years....
Folks we have a new

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

I been married all my life, just not to the same woman!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass

20 years, @Sprung take your time on the mallet. She is 8 months preggers and the hormones are crazy. Not really she is so much more mellow than most pregnant women I've been around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Blueglass said:


> 20 years, @Sprung take your time on the mallet. She is 8 months preggers and the hormones are crazy. Not really she is so much more mellow than most pregnant women I've been around.



Les, hope the home stretch and delivery go well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bamafatboy

Sorry for the late pic of the nice Carvers Mallet I received from Larry. Too nice to use but I will have to hide it from my wife to keep her from using it on me. Thanks Larry.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

bamafatboy said:


> Too nice to use





As nice as these mallets being made here are, they're made to be used!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Sprung said:


> i
> 
> As nice as these mallets being made here are, they're made to be used!


I just hope nobody gets hurt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh that's a perty one! Nice job Larry.....


----------



## Lou Currier

I received my mallet from @CWS the other day and keep forgetting to post the picture. Came with a lot of packing peanuts that gave the mail lady a hernia 

Osage with paduk handle

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....real nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I purposely did not show the packing peanuts because I don’t want everyone to get jealous

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> I purposely did not show the packing peanuts because I don’t want everyone to get jealous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Happy Birthday to me. It landed today which is. Love the handle. It has similarities to the one I sent you.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Lou Currier

love the wood used for the handle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I believe this wraps up the 2018 mallet swap. Thanks to everyone who participated there were some amazing mallets created...Look for the upcoming summer pen swap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

@Lou Currier , thank you for putting the 2018 mallet swap together!! Enjoyed watching it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Lou!!! Great job !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

I did a double swap and hope to see one coming from @Schroedc as well. Not rushing you just really curious what you'll come up with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Blueglass said:


> I did a double swap and hope to see one coming from @Schroedc as well. Not rushing you just really curious what you'll come up with.



I finally got back into the shop, I know I'm way late but it goes out this week.


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> I believe this wraps up the 2018 mallet swap. Thanks to everyone who participated there were some amazing mallets created...Look for the upcoming summer pen swap.



There's still a couple mallets waiting to get delivered, Mine to @Blueglass goes out this week, and @Sprung and I will be meeting in person next weekend to swap ours face to face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass

I don't care about late I just want to see what you came up with.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Tracking shows mine for @Blueglass was delivered. Les, where are the pics!


----------



## Blueglass

@Sprung go back a page at scroll, he he.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Blueglass said:


> @Sprung go back a page at scroll, he he.



Well, shoot, I missed that! 



Lou Currier said:


> love the wood used for the handle.



That was fro some cutoffs I got from a cabinet maker a few years ago. That piece was long enough for two mallet handles and I used it for Les' and Colin's mallet handles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bamafatboy

I have received mine from Larry, however mine too will be late as I have discussed this with Larry. I am still recovering from the car accident that my wife and were rear ended in 5 weeks ago. Beginning to move around better but still a lt of back pain.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Lou Currier

bamafatboy said:


> I have received mine from Larry, however mine too will be late as I have discussed this with Larry. I am still recovering from the car accident that my wife and were rear ended in 5 weeks ago. Beginning to move around better but still a lt of back pain.



I know what that back pain is like and it can take awhile. I hope it is only muscle and not structural.


----------



## bamafatboy

The MRI showed no structure damage just muscle pain. But it is taking a long time to heal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Schroedc

@Sprung and I met briefly as he travels home and got ours swapped! I'll post a close up of what I received later tonight or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sprung

As Colin noted, I stopped by on our way home from our travels - we had been camping pretty much just down the road from him.

My pics don't show off the curl in this thing very well. This maple is insanely curly. Colin did a little engraving on it too. Leather on one face; Padauk on the other. Nicely done, Colin! I'll be looking forward to breaking it in and putting it to work.



 

This pic of the other side shows the curls even better.



 

And, while I was making mallets for the swap, I also made this little one of walnut with a little strip of hickory. My son, having seen me use my mallet that I built for myself some time ago, has been asking for one, so I used the mallet swap as an opportunity to put one together for him as well. Small and light - appropriately sized for a 5 year old, but he'll be able to use it for a while.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1

Might want to wear your steel toe boots around the house for awhile!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Might want to wear your steel toe boots around the house for awhile!



And maybe a cup.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I bet if the kid finds his toes it'll be almost enough to make a preacher cuss!! Or, maybe he'll be like our old preacher and yell... Ohhhh dirty word! Dirty word! Dirty word!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass

I love them both. That head is probably about the size of the one I made for you. I really liked the weight of that one. Hope he doesn't comandeer that for the toes.

Oh and I used yours the first day it arrived.Needed just a little extra help getting wedge anchors through the hole. My biggest bit handy was 1/2" same as the anchors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

Something arrived yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Blueglass said:


> Something arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 151609



Sorry for the delay, had a derp moment and put the box on a shelf to avoid tripping on it then forgot to mail it. Found it, got the address on it and stuffed some goodies in and got it mailed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Thanks, I love it and the bits. Is the one ABW or Ebony? I'm leaning toward ABW. Will probably save them for when I make an acoustic for the rosette.


----------



## rocky1

Somehow I feel so much better about not having my pen turned yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

